# How to keep butter based mixture from becoming solid?



## bpetruzzo (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey folks! I'm new here, bit this looks like an active community. I'm looking foreword to getting involved.

So here's my question. I'm trying to figure out that best way to keep a butter based mixture from becoming stiff in the refrigerator. Kind of like how spreadable butter, even when cold, is not too thick to spread. Another good example might be the Papa Johns garlic butter sauce that always stays runny.

I've tried a few things, none of which worked. So I'm getting tired of wasting butter and time and thought it'd be wise to just ask for some other opinions. 

Any ideas?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a butter-flavored oil product used in restaurants called Whirl - it does not become solid.  I've never really looked for a butter-flavored oil in a store but they may be out there.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2008)

Here ya go.

And welcome to the site!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> There is a butter-flavored oil product used in restaurants called Whirl - it does not become solid. I've never really looked for a butter-flavored oil in a store but they may be out there.


 
Amazon.com: Orville Redenbacher's Gourmet Oil, Butter Flavor, 12-Ounce Units (Pack of 12): Grocery

They're out there..... I have no idea how it would be for other uses though


----------



## bpetruzzo (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips folks! I'll definitely try that out!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 26, 2008)

I take my butter out in the morning and leave it on the counter - when I go to bed - in the fridge it goes.  Bad or not I have done it for years !
This old lady is mighty fine !!


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 26, 2008)

Read this.. You really don't have to worry about leaving butter out. 

My family leaves the butter out on the counter. Isn't there any other danger other than rancidity? It doesn't last long, but it just seems really scary to me to leave an animal product out without refrigeration and say it's OK?


----------



## auntdot (Apr 26, 2008)

I had an aunt who always left the butter out.

Butter has been around a lot longer than the refrigerator.

If you are using it regularly would guess it is safe.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 26, 2008)

We've had  a  butter  bell for  almost  10  years and  have had great luck with  our  butter.   Because  it holds  only  1 stick,  it  gets  used  up pretty  quickly,  so there's little risk of the  butter getting  moldy  or becoming  rancid.  It's  a great way to always  have soft butter.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!  We can't leave butter out here cos except in winter it will turn to mush.  hence why we use marg!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 28, 2008)

I leave my butter out all the time.  I use a half pint, wide mouth mason jar and lid.  The jar holds two sticks, but I usually just put one at a time in, and the rest of the butter stays in the fridge.

I had a butter bell, but I found that the butter would melt out of the cup and fall into the water when the kitchen got too hot.  I like the mason jar because the lid keeps the dust and flying critters out.


----------

